
PHP 7.0.1 Released - julien_c
http://php.net/index.php#id2015-12-17-1
======
mangeletti
Phew! That was quick!

    
    
        index 03d9389..f0dc991 103924
        --- php/7/php.ini
        +++ php/7/php.ini
        -  register_globals = True
        +  register_globals = False
    

I'm only kidding of course :)

~~~
datalist
Finally! I really hated it when 5.4 broke all my code with global references,
was forced to stick to 4.1. The most useful feature

Finally I can upgrade, go PHP 7 ....

;)

